
Show HN: An app to find sustainable alternatives, and companies worth supporting - Danbana
https://apps.apple.com/app/boycott-that/id1515041024
======
Danbana
My wife and I researched and made an app to help you avoid companies that
perform animal cruelty, and with sustainable switches for everyday items

------
summitsummit
i don't care (as much) for the trends that are shown in the marketing. it'd be
cool if i could enter my own criteria such as specific conglomerate names
(like nestle) or create advanced filters.

